# 2-8-0 Baldwin and 0-4-0 Porter



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Was wondering about these two trains one is a  2-8-0 Baldwin  by Aristocraft Trains and a  0-4-0 Porter by   Accucraft. Look to be older are these worth much and what scale are they? I could pick both up for about $75.00 The baldwin is the napa valley on.e the porter I cant see to well in the picture but it is all metal model  he said.. Any info or help would be great.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know much about either engine, but I do know that Accucraft is 1:20.3 scale and Aristocraft is (I think) 1:29 scale.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi


I beleive the aristo 2-8-0 is 1/2  or 1:24inch scale not 1 :29


  chuckger


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the Aristocraft 2-8-0 is 1/24 scale.. 
its the old Delton engine.. 
most other Aristo engines are 1/29 scale, but not the 2-8-0,. 

Aristocraft just released an updated version of the 2-8-0..so there are new and old versions out there. 

The accucraft Porter is 1/20.3 scale (Fn3 scale) 
and yes, its all metal.. 

Most people would probably say the Porter is a "step up" in quality from the 2-8-0..although there is nothing wrong with the 2-8-0. 
like everything else, there are different levels of luxury in model trains!  

Both should be excellent engines..and both are models of narrow gauge prototypes.. 
although only Fn3 scale is correct for 3-foot gauge on 45mm track.. 
Both would look totally fine together as 3-foot gauge models. 

Kenny, 
what kinds of trains are you interested in? 
the answer will go a long way to deciding what scale you should choose.. 
of course some dont even bother to "pick a scale" and just run what they like! and exact scale is ignored.. 
thats fine too.. 

Scot


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

I started out with Bachmann big hauler sets. Some LGB ,A USA 20 tonner, which I really like Was thinking of staying in the 1/29 scale for the outside layout


 But I also love passenger cars like Bachmann makes And scale is not too important to us as we are doing it for ourselves But looking"close" would be semi nice .


.   But the wife(bless her) Said we could put a elevated one running through the dinning/living room And Also a loop running around her "Tinkerbell room" Did I mention shes great guys?lol.


T  he elevated ones we want to run LGB or similar small locos and cars because of the curves etc.I was mainly wondering if they were worth the asking price as I could resell them later on if I do not want them. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

The accucraft Porter is a very nice model of one of my favorite locos. However, it has operational problems and is not a good runner. But for $75, it's a good self display. If you don't want it, send it my way! 
Chris


----------

